# New Store Hours



## JBroida (Oct 3, 2011)

Check out our NEW STORE HOURS... Monday-Wednesday, Friday 11am-6pm, Saturday and Sunday Noon-5pm... Closed on Thursdays


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 3, 2011)

I know you guys work hard but 11am to 6am?! That's a long day.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yup. That's what it takes these days... The knife business is brutal, man.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 3, 2011)

5 hours off is enough for any man.


----------



## Wagstaff (Oct 3, 2011)

That gives me 2 days I might be able to come see you.... you ready for that???

Welcome back, Jon and Sarah!


----------



## JBroida (Oct 4, 2011)

lol... just noticed the problem with the sign this evening... will fix tomorrow


----------



## zitangy (Oct 4, 2011)

still jet-lagged..huh... be more aware when sharpening


----------

